
Ask HN: Notable Black Friday/Cyber Monday 2017 Deals - petecooper
(Moderators: please delete if this is not appropriate.)<p>At the time of writing it&#x27;s a few days before Black Friday 2017, and deals are emerging. I&#x27;m sharing a deal that I&#x27;ve just spotted (and purchased) for Tower, a git application:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.git-tower.com&#x2F; (50% off)<p>Have you seen any deals worthy of mention or recommendation? If so, I&#x27;d love to know more.<p>Disclaimer: this is not an affiliate link, I am not connected to the company, product, service or people involved in any way. I am a paid-up Tower user as of 10 minutes ago.
======
tedmiston
No specific deal here but a casual reminder that Amazon markets some Black
Friday deals as being better than they really are. Always remember to check
the item's price history on CamelCamelCamel
([https://camelcamelcamel.com](https://camelcamelcamel.com)).

P.S. Tower is amazing. I use it every day and it's one of my top 5 favorite
apps alongside Sublime.

------
kamphey
A list of over 100: [http://blackfridaytech.co/](http://blackfridaytech.co/)

------
fredrivett
We're offering 50% off for life at UserCompass
([https://usercompass.com/](https://usercompass.com/)). 60 second setup, 100
responses free, AND 50% off for life.

We automate NPS surveys to your Stripe customers. No more excuses not to start
sending NPS surveys now! :)

------
pushpins
We scanned 25,000 deals to pull out only the ones with good reviews and near
all-time low prices.

[https://www.fomopop.com/black-friday/products](https://www.fomopop.com/black-
friday/products)

~~~
dmarlow
Very nicely done. Are you aggregating from various sources directly or using a
service that provides the information?

------
tga
Little Snitch (Mac firewall app) is 50% off.
[https://www.obdev.at](https://www.obdev.at)

------
azazqadir
Cloudways is giving $150 on Coupon code: BF150 They have also made a list of
deals with over 99+ deals. [https://www.cloudways.com/blog/thanksgiving-black-
friday-cyb...](https://www.cloudways.com/blog/thanksgiving-black-friday-cyber-
monday-deal/)

------
testb
Charles Proxy is $35 for a single license from $50

[https://www.charlesproxy.com/buy/?promoCode=CHARLESBLACK17&u...](https://www.charlesproxy.com/buy/?promoCode=CHARLESBLACK17&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=blackfriday17)

------
ohashi
I track the web hosting deals over at
[https://reviewsignal.com/blog/2017/11/21/black-friday-and-
cy...](https://reviewsignal.com/blog/2017/11/21/black-friday-and-cyber-monday-
web-hosting-deals-2017/)

------
946789987649
Curious if anyone has seen any deals for laptops good for developing (light,
decent power, not too pricey), particularly in the UK.

~~~
petecooper
Dell Outlet [1][2] typically has offers over and above their usual array of
discounts. I'm holding off on a laptop purchase until tomorrow (Thursday) when
their deals are announced. They had an email signup page for BF deals but I
can't find it right now.

[1] Dell Outlet Home:
[http://www.dell.com/uk/dfh/p/](http://www.dell.com/uk/dfh/p/)

[2] Dell Outlet Business:
[http://www.dell.com/uk/dfb/p/](http://www.dell.com/uk/dfb/p/)

(Disclaimer: not affiliate links, I have no connection to Dell, their products
or services.)

~~~
thisone
your sign-up link: [http://www.dell.com/learn/uk/en/ukdhs1/campaigns/black-
frida...](http://www.dell.com/learn/uk/en/ukdhs1/campaigns/black-friday-
laptops)

~~~
petecooper
Exactly that - thank you.

------
copperx
On previous years I've seen great discounts for tech books (not ebooks) from
O'Reilly, but now that they closed their web store I can't find any deals on
dead tree books.

Has anyone seen discounts for paper books, tech or not?

~~~
jamesmp98
Apress

~~~
copperx
$12.50 for a tech softcover is amazingly cheap! Now the difficult part is
knowing what Apress books are worth buying.

~~~
jamesmp98
IMO, the content is good, but the customer service and such is terrible

------
indescions_2017
Newegg has already kicked off the festivities.

MSI GTX 1050 gaming laptop $599:

[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1683415...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834154734)

------
nxsynonym
Does anyone know of a website that will alert you on deals for a particular
product?

I.e - if I am looking for sales on a laptop, a site where I can punch in the
product number/name and get an alert when a low price is reached?

~~~
davidddavidson
camelcamelcamel?

------
matt_the_bass
I posted this about a dev watch with WiFi from TI

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15757433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15757433)

~~~
emilburzo
Note: it's not "normal" WiFi, it's a proprietary wireless protocol

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks. I totally missed that. I could have sworn I saw WiFi somewhere. I
guess not.

------
netvarun
We built a dashboard in partnership with Slickdeals on this!
[https://holidaysales.live/](https://holidaysales.live/)

------
DarrenZ
Got an email from Techsmith (Snagit and Camtasia) a few days ago about a Cyber
Monday sale. No figures mentioned, but the above 2 products were mentioned.

~~~
Someone1234
Camtasia is a great product, that if you're using it often/full time I'd
recommend.

I'm currently using "OBS Studio" to produce training videos which is free and
open source software, it definitely isn't quite up to Camtasia levels but it
ticks a lot of boxes and produces fantastic H.264 output. Because it was
seemingly designed for streamers who were gaming, the performance impact is
also minimal and it does things like picture in picture.

~~~
GFischer
Good to know. I love Camtasia but my previous employers didn't want to budget
for it (my current one is better in that regard but I don't need it right
now).

------
sahinyanlik
getform.org for form processing is a good deal, it has %50 of for annual
subscriptions.

